# Lightroom Lights Out problem with Zoom conferencing app



## Rob M. (Jul 20, 2020)

Afater having problems, a friend of mine and I just ran a test Zoom, and we verified that Lights Out and the Zoom app don't work correctly together (we both use Macs):

1 If you share the Lr window in Zoom and use Lights Out in Lr, everyone else will see a blank, white image area. The same result holds even if you used Lights Out sometime _before_ the Zoom session: Using Lights Out permanently poisons the running Lr app. Quitting/restarting Lr fixes the problem. (Quitting/rejoining the Zoom meeting doesn't help.)

2 If you share your desktop in Zoom, Lr always displays correctly, including if you use Lights Out before or during the Zoom session.

Therefore, it is best to share your desktop in Zoom to avoid Lr problems. Just remember to hide anything confidential before you share.

Rob

macOS Catalina 10.15.6 (latest) on various iMacs and Macbook Pros
Zoom version Version: 5.0.2 (24030.0508) (latest)
latest Lr (see version)


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2020)

Rob M. said:


> Afater having problems, a friend of mine and I just ran a test Zoom, and we verified that Lights Out and the Zoom app don't work correctly together (we both use Macs):
> 
> 1 If you share the Lr window in Zoom and use Lights Out in Lr, everyone else will see a blank, white image area. The same result holds even if you used Lights Out sometime _before_ the Zoom session: Using Lights Out permanently poisons the running Lr app. Quitting/restarting Lr fixes the problem. (Quitting/rejoining the Zoom meeting doesn't help.)
> 
> ...



I’d you can document this as well as you have here, you should report this as a bug with Adobe. While it looks like an Adobe issue, It could be an Apple issue or even a Zoom issue. In any even, it is Adobe’s issue to solve with the other parties. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob M. (Jul 20, 2020)

First, I'd like some PC users to try the same test, so that we can narrow it down a little.

Rob


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2020)

Rob M. said:


> First, I'd like some PC users to try the same test, so that we can narrow it down a little.
> 
> Rob



I think that is Adobe’s responsibility. They have the resources and it is their issue to determine the extent and solve. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob M. (Jul 20, 2020)

OK, I posted the bug, "Lights Out causes problems with Zoom conferencing app".

Rob


----------



## Rob M. (Jul 20, 2020)

Conducted more testing with a PC hosting the Zoom session.

The problem only occurs if you are sharing the Lr window from a Mac. There is no problem if you share your desktop.

BTW, for those of you who are technically inclined, turning off the graphics accelerator in Lr Preferences makes no difference.

Rob


----------

